# SOLD : Levermatic Safe-T-Bike Tricycle



## dfa242 (Jul 31, 2017)

Here's one I hadn't seen before.  As the child gained a better sense of balance and confidence, the fourth wheel could be lowered into one of several positions in line with the front wheel, the outer wheels then acting as training wheels.  A well built little machine weighing in at about 27 pounds - pretty nice condition except for a fender dent and a sloppy front hub, which needs either a servicing or replacement.  Beautiful Persons leather seat. *SOLD* *Asking $350 shipped*, discounted for local sale or delivery to Dudley this weekend.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 19, 2017)

nice little trike. I bet that idea caused more crashes than it prevented


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2017)

Cool!


----------

